# Lets see your backstop



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of my backstop when I was in Tulsa. I could stay inside and shoot through the window. Simple to put up and take down. I used 2 shepherd hooks and put a piece of 3/4 in. steel conduit across them. The stop is golf ball netting and the basket catches the ammo when it falls.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

My ketch box is about 11 yarcs from my back deck.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Opps for got to add the picture


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

That really looks nice, looks like a lawn decoration.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Those are pretty nice!
Here is mine:


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's mine it has inbuilt ammo collector and is portable


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Here's mine it has inbuilt ammo collector and is portable


Awesome idea!!!!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks duke,it started as a wire from a suitcase I just bent it like halfway then added two pillow cases( the wife will have a fit lol) split them down the sides leaving a bag kinda at the bottom then I reinforced it by putting a tee shirt behind it( my wife's tee shirt,now she'll have another fit lol) and that was it.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's too funny and too cool of an idea to leave alone. I'm going to get a yard of fabric and try to copy your invention to take with me on trips. I'll post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

great topic! I will post mine when I can. Although it is changing this weekend when I get my 55 gal drum.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> That's too funny and too cool of an idea to leave alone. I'm going to get a yard of fabric and try to copy your invention to take with me on trips. I'll post a pic when I'm done.


I'll see if I can get a little video of it in action today,my wife is out at work so! maybe I get to shoot at some of her earrings for targets









Lol I'm so heading for big trouble...I know it


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I am definitely making one of these. This to me seems like the perfect catch box. What do you think?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Here is a picture of my backstop when I was in Tulsa. I could stay inside and shoot through the window. Simple to put up and take down. I used 2 shepherd hooks and put a piece of 3/4 in. steel conduit across them. The stop is golf ball netting and the basket catches the ammo when it falls.


Nice 'n' simple!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Those are pretty nice!
> Here is mine:


The "DARTH VADER SHOOTIN' GALLERY"!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Thanks duke,it started as a wire from a suitcase I just bent it like halfway then added two pillow cases( the wife will have a fit lol) split them down the sides leaving a bag kinda at the bottom then I reinforced it by putting a tee shirt behind it( my wife's tee shirt,now she'll have another fit lol) and that was it.


This man's got a soft touch to approaching the goals. Works perfectly, I'm sure.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

These are mine: a catch-box portable made of cardboard and a type of target with an old ravel-bag with a system to gather ammos.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> These are mine: a catch-box portable made of cardboard and a type of target with an old ravel-bag with a system to gather ammos.


Now there's another thinking man!

Very good!

Just make sure you dump out the ammo before the TSA inspection. : )


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow great backstops! I love Thwack's catchbox!









Here's mine...simple cardboard box...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Simple cardboard box'll do it! Especially with a mattress as a backup.

Nice going.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> great topic! I will post mine when I can. Although it is changing this weekend when I get my 55 gal drum.


...and on top of everything else, he's a musician!


----------

